# New to me Whizzer



## redline1968 (Jan 20, 2018)

I just picked this Whizzer up  and thought I’d share some pics.  Turns out this bike was advertised last year on here and I didn’t know it. The dude just found out his wife wanted a divorce so it was a fire sale.. it’s complete but for some reason the seat tube was cut.   It has a very interesting rack reminiscent to the aerocycle.  I got it in eastern Oregon.. a few pics of Eastern ore Columbia river


----------



## whizzerbug (Jan 21, 2018)

kool whizzer looks like it has worksman heavy duty wheels and a new departure front brake good luck with it


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 21, 2018)

Thanks it does have them... tempted to run it  but it’s too wet outside lol.. I was just looking and all parts for the Whizzer is orig patina 50’s. Thinking of building a orig patina Whizzer with it.. later.


----------

